# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  صوت صفير البلبلي وقصة الشاعر الاصمعي

## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

صوت صفير البلبلي وقصة الشاعر الاصمعي 
وهذه هي قصه الاصمعي...

يحكى بأن الأصمعي سمع بأن الشعراء قد ضيق من قبل الخليفة العباسي أبو جعفر المنصور فهو يحفظ كل قصيدة 
يقولونها ويدعي بأنه سمعها من قبل فبعد أن ينتهي الشاعر من قول القصيدة يقوم الأمير 
بسرد القصيدة إليه ويقول له لا بل حتى الجاري عندي يحفظها فيأتي الجاري( الغلام كان يحفظ الشعر بعد تكراره القصيدة مرتين ) فيسرد 
القصيدة مرة أخرى ويقول الأمير ليس الأمر كذلك فحسب بل إن عندي جارية هي 
تحفظها أيضاً ( .والجارية تحفظه بعد المرة الثالثة ) ويعمل هذا مع كل الشعراء.
فأصيب الشعراء بالخيبة والإحباط ، حيث أنه كان يتوجب على الأمير دفع مبلغ من المال 
لكل قصيدة لم يسمعها ويكون مقابل ما كتبت عليه ذهباً. فسمع الأصمعي بذلك فقال 
إن بالأمر مكر. فأعد قصيدة منوعة الكلمات وغريبة المعاني . فلبس لبس الأعراب وتنكر 
حيث أنه كان معروفاً لدى الأمير. فدخل على الأمير وقال إن لدي قصيدة أود أن ألقيها 
عليك ولا أعتقد أنك سمعتها من قبل. فقال له الأمير هات ما عندك ، فقال القصيده..

وهذه هي القصيدة

صـوت صــفير الـبلبـلي *** هيج قـــلبي الثمــلي

المـــــــاء والزهر معا *** مــــع زهرِ لحظِ المٌقَلي 

و أنت يا ســـــــــيدَ لي *** وســــــيدي ومولي لي 

فكــــــــم فكــــم تيمني *** غُـــزَيلٌ عقــــــــــيقَلي 

قطَّفتَه من وجــــــــــنَةٍ *** من لثم ورد الخــــجلي 

فـــــــقال لا لا لا لا لا *** وقــــــــد غدا مهرولي 

والخُـــــوذ مالت طربا *** من فعل هـــذا الرجلي 

فــــــــولولت وولولت *** ولـــــي ولي يا ويل لي 

فقلت لا تولولـــــــــي *** وبيني اللؤلؤ لــــــــــي 

قالت له حين كـــــــذا *** انهض وجــــــد بالنقلي 

وفتية سقــــــــــــونني *** قـــــــــهوة كالعسل لي 

شممـــــــــــتها بأنافي *** أزكـــــــى من القرنفلي 

في وســط بستان حلي *** بالزهر والســـــرور لي 

والعـــود دندن دنا لي *** والطبل طبطب طب لـي 

طب طبطب طب طبطب *** طب طبطب طبطب طب لي 

والسقف سق سق سق لي *** والرقص قد طاب لي 

شـوى شـوى وشــــاهش *** على ورق ســـفرجلي 

وغرد القمري يصـــــيح *** ملل فـــــــــــي مللي 

ولــــــــــــو تراني راكبا *** علــــى حمار اهزلي 

يمشي علــــــــــــى ثلاثة *** كمـــــشية العرنجلي 

والناس ترجــــــــم جملي *** في الســوق بالقلقللي 

والكـــــــــل كعكع كعِكَع *** خلفي ومـــن حويللي 

لكـــــــــــن مشيت هاربا *** من خشـــية العقنقلي 

إلى لقاء مــــــــــــــــلك *** مــــــــــعظم مبجلي 

يأمر لي بخـــــــــــــلعة *** حمـــراء كالدم دملي 

اجــــــــــــر فيها ماشيا *** مبغــــــــــددا للذيلي 

انا الأديب الألمــعي من *** حي ارض الموصلي 

نظمت قطــــعا زخرفت *** يعجز عنها الأدبو لي 

أقول في مطلعــــــــــها *** صوت صفير البلبلي

حينها اسقط في يد الأمير فقال يا غلام يا جارية. قالوا لم نسمع بها من قبل يا مولاي. 
فقال الأمير احضر ما كتبتها عليه فنزنه ونعطيك وزنه ذهباً. قال ورثت عمود رخام من 
أبي وقد كتبتها عليه ، لا يحمله إلا عشرة من الجند. فأحضروه فوزن الصندوق كله. فقال 
الوزير يا أمير المؤمنين ما أضنه إلا الأصمعي فقال الأمير أمط لثامك يا أعرابي. فأزال 
الأعرابي لثامه فإذا به الأصمعي. فقال الأمير أتفعل ذلك بأمير المؤمنين يا أصمعي؟ قال يا 
أمير المؤمنين قد قطعت رزق الشعراء بفعلك هذا. قال الأمير أعد المال يا أصمعي قال لا 
أعيده. قال الأمير أعده قال الأصمعي بشرط. قال الأمير فما هو؟ قال أن تعطي الشعراء 
على نقلهم ومقولهم. قال الأمير لك ما تريد__________________
اذا ضاقت بك الدنيا 
لا تقل يا رب عندي هم كبير 
و لكن قل يا هم عندي رب كبير

اتمنى اني وفقت في النقل
مع تحياتي لكم

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووووووووووو أخوي كميل على النقله الحلوووه ؛؛  لا عدمنا جديدكــ

تقبلــــــــــــ مروريــــ وتحيــــــــــاااتيــــــــ

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو اخي على النقل وقصه رواعه مشكور ونتظر المزيد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*
*شكرا لهذا المرور العطر*
*كبرياء*
*ساريه* 
*اتمنا كل الخير لكما* 
*وشكرا*

----------

